# MPEG verkleinern



## Homie25 (11. Mai 2002)

Hi Leute ich habe da einen Film der ist ein wenig zu groß für einen 700 MB Rohling und da wollte ich fragen mit welchem Programm ich da zurechtstutzen kann.(Als SVCD wollte ich den Brennen) Leider habe ich keine Ahnung nach welchem Stichwort ich im Forum suchen soll und deshalb bitte ich mich zu entschuldigen wenn diese frage schon mal gestellt wurde


----------



## goela (11. Mai 2002)

Schau mal unter
http://www.dvd-crack.de/download.htm

Dort kannst Du Dir den bbMPEG 1.24 herunterladen. Der soll wohl, ich Zitiere: "Zudem lässt sich die Bitrate eines bereits bestehenden MPEG-Streams ändern."

Das ist doch das was Du brauchst!


----------



## Homie25 (12. Mai 2002)

Nicht ganz ich muss den Film halt ein paar MB kleiner machen also etwas wegschneiden und ich glaube das es mit diesem Programm nicht geht.


----------



## goela (12. Mai 2002)

Sorry! Habe unter zurechtstutzen gemeint, dass Du es kleiner machen willst, ohne etwas wegzuschneiden -> also andere Bitrate!
Nun wenn Du was wegschneiden willst und kannst, dann ist es noch einfacher!
Lade Dir TMPEG herunter, falls Du es nicht schon hast!
Dort findest Du unter File - Tools einen Dialog, wo Du MPEG's kürzen oder sogar anhängen kannst!


----------



## Homie25 (13. Mai 2002)

Super nett von dir es hat geklappt  . Da steht wohl eine Bewertung bevor


----------



## goela (13. Mai 2002)

Gern geschehen und vielen Dank für die Bewertung!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

Sowas finde ich richtig korrekt. Vielen Leuten hilft die Stammcrew hier und man bekommt nix ausser ein: "Es hat geklappt"

*Grummel*


----------



## Homie25 (13. Mai 2002)

Wenn es dir so viel bedeutet kann ich dich auch bewerten  . War nur Spaß aber ich finde es schon wichtig wennm an einen hilfreichen Tipp bekommen hat auch wenigstens "Danke" zu sagen am besten noch zu bewerten, denn man ist ja schon auf die Stimmen scharf und es ist auch ein Ansporn weiter im Forum activ zu bleiben wenn man Anerkennung bekommt dann fällt es einem auch leichter weiter zu machen. Ist halt nur meine Meinung


----------



## BubiBohnensack (13. Mai 2002)

> wenn man Anerkennung bekommt dann fällt es einem auch leichter weiter zu machen. Ist halt nur meine Meinung



Correctus.



> ja schon auf die Stimmen scharf



Ich finde die Stimmen zeigen im Forum, wie bemüht man ist. Und für viel Arbeit, z.B. wenn ich ein Video zu der Frage erstelle oder dicke Screenshots und dann nichts zurückbekomme, bin ich schon irgendwie sauer.


----------



## Homie25 (14. Mai 2002)

Sorry habe mich lange nicht gemeldet(Freundin ist schuld  )

Du scheinst dich ja viel zu engagieren BubiBohnensack , wie man an deinen Stimmen erkennenn kann. Ist nur Spaß aber das ist voll meine Meinung.Irgendwie wird das board hier auch immer schlechter, denn Leute bedanken sich teilweise gar nicht und das ärgert mich:[ und bedanken ist jawohl echt das mindeste. Glaube das liegt echt an der Community den es kommen immer mehr verzogene Kiddies die sich anmelden und immer nur von der Community fordern und nichts zurückgeben wollen geschweige sich auch ein bischen für sie einsetzen oder zu ihr beitragen wollen. Das ist echt s-hit. Die Frage ist was mit den Leuten denen was an der Community liegt ist? Die sind entweder immer sauer und geben beschi$$ene Antworten oder sie sind immer seltener im forum und das wiederrum führt dazu, dass keiner dem anderen helfen will oder kann, weil er ja immer was von der community fordert und nichts gibt, Verottung nennt man das!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Mai 2002)

Es gibt hier 3 Jungs, die eigentlich immer helfen (Goela, Kaethe, BubiBohnensack). Ich glaube noch keine Frage blieb so richtig unbeantwortet - einer weíß immer eine Antwort.

Ich bin jetzt seit 5mon hier und kenne eigentlich alle "Stammkunden".
Man sieht sich halt im SmallTalk oder in anderen Foren. Das sind vielleicht 20 - 50 Leute. Aber Tuts.de hat 3000 Member, die sich nicht engagieren, sondern nur mal was einfordern und dann wieder für eine Vierteljahr verschwinden. Das ist auch ein Grund, warum das Forum so langsam geworden ist. Es gab ja schonmal eine Aktion, all die Alten, Inaktiven rauszuschmeißen. Aber jeden Tag sehe ich oben die Anzeige: Wir begrüßen unser neuestes Mitglied xxx.
Wenn die sich dann mit einbrächten wär das gar kein Problem aber in den letzten Wochen, habe ich im Forum keinen gesehen, der sich in den letzten Wochen angemeldet hat.
Das ist genau der Aspekt:


> geschweige sich auch ein bischen für sie einsetzen oder zu ihr beitragen wollen



Naja was solls, beim Videoschnitt hier ist es immer ganz "privat". Ist ne kleine Runde hier.
Aber soll schon vorgekommen sein, dass ich mich hier über jemanden aufgeregt habe. Wenn die Leute vernünftig fragen, gar kein Problem aber dann sagt man eine Antwort, die seine Frage aber, weil falsch formuliert, nicht deckt, und schon bekommt man:

"Ey was soll denn das? Ich hab mir ALLES durchgelesen und kann damit nichts anfangen."

Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Leute wie dich oder Soul710 oder MTV und Restfulsilence, die dann freundlich reagieren, weil ihnen ja geholfen wird. Sie bitten um eine andere Antwort oder formulieren die Frage verständlicher. (Um nur ein paar aus der letzten Woche zu nennen)


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2002)

Hallo Jungs,
ich bin voll und ganz eurer Meinung. Ich bin zwar nicht g... auf Bewertungen, aber es hat mich doch besonders gefreut, dass meine Hilfe auf Anerkennung stiess und ich dafür mit einer Bewertung belohnt wurde. War meine erste Bewertung von aussen!
Da macht es doppelt so viel Freude, dass man jemanden helfen konnte und er dies auch zu schätzen weiss.

Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine neuen Thread im Smalltalk eröffnen zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Homie25 (15. Mai 2002)

Langsam entwickelt es sich zum Offtopic  *LoL*

Aber das ist ja nicht wichtig ich bin in letzer Zeit auch nicht da gewesen wegen dem Umgangston im Photoshop Forum es gibt dort einige Leute die mir überhaupt nicht passen, immer nur am rummeckern und alles besserwissend (Umgangston). Man versucht einem zu helfen und wird dann auch noch angemacht, mag sein das mehrere Wege nach Rom führen, aber muss der eine den immer der beste sein? Nein! Es gibt viele möglichkeiten in Photoshop ans Ziel zu kommen. Ich habe eine davon beschrieben und als Antwort kam von so einem S-pastie *g* das sei falsch, im Endeffect hatten wir das selbe Ergebniss. :[ Hauptsache etwas kritisiert!!!   

Von mir aus konnen wir im Smalltalk ein neuen Thread erstellen .


----------



## goela (15. Mai 2002)

Wie wärs mit dem Thread:

"Undank ist der Welten Lohn!!!"


----------

